# Mats on belly



## choirlady (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi All,

I am a new hedgie momma. Neelix is 11 months old but we have only had him about 2 months. His former owner didn't have time for him so needless to say we are working on socialization. He is getting cuddly (it's amazing how much heat those little bodies give off) but he won't unball long enough for me to do anything about the mats. We do bathe him but he won't let us spend too much time cleaning his belly. 

Any suggestions ?

Thanks,
Nancy


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

The mats on his belly are most likely from little boy playtime that sticks the fur together. It is difficult to get off.


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

i find a dry towel works best, as any water just makes it sticky and impossible to remove. Just rub his tummy with the dry towel and it should break it up and come off.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

azyrios said:


> i find a dry towel works best, as any water just makes it sticky and impossible to remove. Just rub his tummy with the dry towel and it should break it up and come off.


I got 10 boys I'm going to send you to get if off their tummies. It sure never comes off that easily here. :lol:


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

haha, vex gets it on his tummy all the time. It takes me about 30 minutes to get it off and i constantly have to rub. I never said ti was easy, just less impossible >.<

He somehow managed to get it all over his belly, and when i washed him it got sticky and looked like quills poking from his stomach because of how the fur was gathered, I used a pair of tweezers to try and pull it off, but only after playing with him in a towel for half an hour rubbing his belly did it go away. However getting it off of his liners is impossible. I am contemplating bottling it and selling it as glue. (his liners have "spots" on them that still will not go away)


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Come to think about it...

My boy doesn't seem to have as much "boy time" as he used to. Back when I first got him, he was not shy about it at all(he'd have boy time when I have him out). But not anymore, he doesn't seem to do anything at all. He doesn't even have mats on his belly(don't know if that makes me lucky or not :lol: ) no "spots" on his liners either 

Does he just not have as much of a "drive"?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I swear they make gorilla glue out of that stuff. The only way to get it off of Inky is to give him a nice warm bath, and it usually comes out with minimal scrubbing. :lol:


----------



## Mcliu (Apr 1, 2009)

thank goodness i have a female


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Mcliu said:


> thank goodness i have a female


Agreed!! :lol: Once I found out that males have their "male time", I was so relieved I had picked out a female, lol. That would just be awkward to deal with.


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

idk if it will work for hedgies but when dogs have matted fur, u rub corn starch onto the matted fur to loosen it


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

XD Maybe I should toss in a beanie baby into my boy's cage.........


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

i didn't even want to inspect it for holes. My sister made a joke about making him a blow up love partner.... What a way to depress a man, pop it's only friend.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Lol, that'd give poor Vex quite a shock....Have his partner suddenly pop! Then again, maybe there'd be no more mats to clean off him...But we wouldn't to scar the poor guy to get him to stop, lol.


----------

